# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  متن انگیزشی

## S.N.M19

نگیزشی 2( اقتباس از وب اکسیر کنکور)
یکشنبه بیست و یکم اردیبهشت 1393 • 13:37

*کامنت یکی از بچها*  سلام  به همه امیدوارم حال همتون خوب باشه . من دانشجوی دانشگاه علوم بزشکی مشهد  هستم شاید حرفهایی که میزنم واسه کسایی که دیر شروع کردن و نا امیدن یه  دریچه ی امید باشه و یه انرژی مثبت......من سال 91 داوطلب کنکور بودم در حد  بسیار معمولی درس میخوندم و همین امر باعث شد که رتبم 10000 بشه و نتونم  به اون خواسته ای که داشتم ( بزشکی ) برسم . با خودم عهد کردم که سال بعد  بشینم و مردونه بخونم ولی سال دوم بازه ی زمانی تابستون تا عید رو کاملا از  دست داده بودم و باز گفتم باشه از اول عید میخونم ولی متاسفانه عید رو هم  از دست دادم و عذاب وجدان شدیدی گرفتم و همش با خودم کلنجار که چرا نخوندم و  این زمان رو از دست دادم تا اینکه بعد از چندروز به خودم اومدم و تصمیم  گرفتم از 20 فروردین با یه برنامه ی فشرده و روزی 15 ساعت مفید شروع کنم  خلاصه یه برنامه دقیق واسه خودم ریختم و شروع کردم اوایلش کمی سخت بود و  بهم فشار میومد ولی بعد چند روز عادی شد واسم انقدر با انرژی و امید درس  میخوندم که دیگه تمام استرس ها و نا امیدی ها ازم دور شده بود و خودم رو  جزو رتبه برتری ها میدیدم شاید باورتون نشه طوری روند صعودی رو طی کردم که  تو ازمونای ازمایشی به درصدای بسیار بالا رسیده بودم همینطور با انرژی تا  کنکور بیش رفتم و موفق شدم رتبه ی 351 منطقه 2 سال 92 رو بیارم و به ارزوم  برسم من عاشق بزشکی مشهد بودم....حالا حرفم با کسایی که میگن دیر شده و  فلان و فلان و نمونه میخوان بیاین من نمونه خیالتون جمع  شد؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!... به جای این حرفا و اومدن تو ایننرنت و کامنت گذاشتن و  هی این سوال تکراری رو برسیدن که ایا از فردا شروع کنم میتونم؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!  برو با یه انرژی و امید بالا و یه برنامه ریزی هدفمند شروع کن به هیچ چیزی  هم فکر نکن تمام تمرکز و روح و وجودت رو با درس همراه کن و در این بین از  یاد خدا غافل نشو ببین نتیجه میگیری یا نه.......امیدوارم تونسته باشم  دریچه ی امیدی رو به روی شما عزیزان کنکوری باز کرده باشم و جمله ی اخرم  اینه .......کنکور یعنی تلاش و توکل بس بجنگ و توکل کن...........محمد  محسنی دانشجوی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد...................
منبع:یک عدد کنکوری 94

----------


## ah.at

*ممنون ... خیلی خوب بود ...*

----------


## Lara27

اگه اینترنت بذاره :Yahoo (110): تاثیر معدل بذاره  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## BacheMosbat

فک کنم فقط هدف من اینجا پایینه
خدایی هیچ هدفی ندارم فقط میخوام یه رشته ای که بعدش کار داشته باشه برم و امسال از کنکور خلاص بشم
درصورتی یه قدمی رسیدن به رشته های خوبم ولی هدفی ندارم :d
فقط 10 درصد ریاضی و 25-30 تا فیزیک برام کافیه  تا برسم


ولی هدف و انگیزه ای نیست! :/


انشالله همه به هدفشون برسن

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Itak


اگه اینترنت بذارهتاثیر معدل بذاره 



خب شما میتونید که ساعات مشخصی رو تعین کنید که فقط و فقط اون زمانا برید نت ...
راجع به تاثیر معدل هم باید بگم زیاد نگران نباشید ... معدل از بین رفته ...*

----------


## ah.at

*آغا بفرما اینم نمونه واقعی افرادی که میگن نمیشه نمیشه ...*

----------


## maryam2015

وااای ممنون ...خدایا شکرت که منو به این  تاپیک اوردی ممنون که حواست بهم هست الان داره اذان می زنه ..خدایا خودت کمک کن به ارزوهامون برسیم  :38:

----------


## atena.kh

الان 90درصدادمای بی کارمیرن توی سایت قلم چی وتوی تخمین رتبه ی سال92که ببین این بابایه کیه ازکجاس عایاراس گفته یانه
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
بابابی خیال انرزی مثبت روشمابگیر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## A.Z

اراده...

----------


## EXCELSIOR

بعله...رفیق ما هم پارسال از اسفند (تقریبا از صفر) شروع کرد و بعد ی عالمه خودکشی 1100 منطقه1 آورد...مطمئنم ایشون راس میگه(چون خودم دیدم رفیقم کجا بود و ب کجا رسید)

خو وقتی یکی 15 ساعت و با بازده بالا بخونه(یا بقول کتاب شیمی پربازده!!!!)...و با برنامه منسجم و فشرده پیش بره 350میاره دیگه...

سارا همتی هم 15 ساعت نمیخوند حتی ؛ حداکثرش 14 ساعت بود...

ب هر حال امیدوارم همه موفق شن و ب هدفشون برسن...

----------


## Masoume

هدف، اراده، جنگیدن، تلاش، نترسیدن...

----------


## mammad.z

این کلیپ رو هم در ادامه ی این متن بسیار خوب و مفید ببینید انگیزه میده فقط به تبلیغاتش توجه نکنید
http://hw7.asset.aparat.com/aparat-v...70p__57424.mp4

----------


## Remistry

سلام/ممنون
کسی که (((بخواد))) به هدفش برسه میرسه...اگه دروغ میگم بگید دروغ میگه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahar95

خب اینمممممممممممم انگیزه..................... عالی بووووووووووود... سپاس فروان :Y (694):  :Y (549):  :Y (549):  :Y (549):  :Y (549):  :Y (614):  :Y (614):  :Y (614):

----------


## AINAZ

وای عجب اراده ای ..............من رفتم درس بخونم یاعلی :Y (567):

----------


## Little_girl

آپ

----------


## Rozalin79

*میدونم خیلی سخته ببینی سال دیگه همینجایی که الان هستی*
*ولی تا دیر نشده دست بکار شو
**یه بسم الله بگو و شروع کن
« کمتر از گیاه هستی مگر؟
"بشکن" حصار "شرایط" را... »
**
ان شاءالله همتون ب هدفاتون برسید
**️اشک شوق مامان و بابا رو فراموش نکنین *  :Yahoo (3): ️

----------

